# El Dorado



## Yob (8/9/13)

El Dorado® is a special dual purpose variety with exceptional aroma qualities and high alpha acids. It was developed by 
CLS Farms, LLC in 2008 and released in 2010. El Dorado® consistently elicits responses of fruity notes, specifically 
tropical fruit flavors. Other fruit notes offered have been pear, watermelon and stone fruit. 
Yield (kilos per hectare) 2,650 - 2,880
Yield (lbs per acre) 2,300 - 2,500
Alpha Acids 14.0 - 16.0%
Beta Acids 7.0 - 8.0%
Cohumulone (% of alpha acids) 28 - 33%
Total Oils (Mls. per 100 grams dried hops) 2.5 - 2.8
Myrcene (as % of total oils) 55 - 60%
Caryophyllene (as % of total oils) 6.0 - 8.0%
Humulene (as % of total oils) 10 - 15%
Farnesene (as % of total oils) 0.1%
Storage (% alpha acids remaining after 6 months storage at 20° C) 60 - 75%

Post edited to include hop description at top of topic, original post below.

Did one a few months back, an IPA that didnt last very long, I love these new hops hitting the scene, El Dorado, Mosaic, Calypso etc I got tropical fruit but not quite like Citra, kind of like a light citra with a bit of cascade mixed in.. Liked it and will be using again for sure.

Cant wait to get hold of some meridian too.. but thats another story entirely..


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (8/9/13)

I keep meaning to put a post up about my experience with El Dorado.

I did a DIPA hopped with El Dorado and Calypso:

10g Calypso FWH 90 min.
20g Calypso 20 min.
20g El Dorado 20 min.
20g Calypso 10 min.
20g El Dorado 10 min.
20g Calypso 5 min.
20g El Dorado 5 min.
20g Calypso 0 min.
20g El Dorado 0 min.

Estimated at ~90 IBU in a 20l batch. I had some efficiency issues and ended up with only 14l in the fermenter so I decided to drop 200g of dry hop down to 100g - 50/50 between the two hops. Dry hopped for about 6 days, crash chilling in the last two.

I thought it would be an aroma bomb, but a force carb sample on bottling day was quite dissapointing. No real aroma at all. Maybe APA level, but nothing like what you want for style.

More importantly, also tasted way too sweet. At 1.015 it's in the middle of the range, but I think the 'candy' like flavours of the El Dorado are adding to the perceived sweetness.

I've got the rest bottle conditioning now, but if it wasn't there on day one, it's only going to get less aromatic over time.

Not to say it's a bad hop, just my experience with it...


----------



## DAC (20/11/13)

Any one used El Dorado hops before ?
Got some from craft brewer , about 17% aa I think.
Supposed to have a smooth bitter with grapefruit qualities.


----------



## Yob (20/11/13)

Tallked about it >here<

Yep, have used it and quite like it.. It'll never replace some other firm favorites but is great as a something different to have on hand.


----------



## Spacecapsule (20/11/13)

I've got a Single Hop APA in the fermenter with Eldordo. From my fermenter tastings I get Marmalade in the aroma, bitterness doesn't appear to be harsh. Can wait to till its cabonated to give it a proper sample.


----------



## Ross (20/11/13)

We did an all El Darado IPA & it was a huge hit.


cheers Ross


----------



## fcmcg (21/11/13)

4 pines did their kellerbeer limited release El Dorado IPA...wasn't bad..nice enough hop but I think they could have backed of on the dark crystal a bit
Had "Watermelon , cut grass , and candy floss" yeah...what a combo lol


----------



## Samuel Adams (25/4/14)

El Dorado® is a special dual purpose variety with exceptional aroma qualities and high alpha acids. It was developed by 
CLS Farms, LLC in 2008 and released in 2010. El Dorado® consistently elicits responses of fruity notes, specifically 
tropical fruit flavors. Other fruit notes offered have been pear, watermelon and stone fruit. 
Yield (kilos per hectare) 2,650 - 2,880
Yield (lbs per acre) 2,300 - 2,500
Alpha Acids 14.0 - 16.0%
Beta Acids 7.0 - 8.0%
Cohumulone (% of alpha acids) 28 - 33%
Total Oils (Mls. per 100 grams dried hops) 2.5 - 2.8
Myrcene (as % of total oils) 55 - 60%
Caryophyllene (as % of total oils) 6.0 - 8.0%
Humulene (as % of total oils) 10 - 15%
Farnesene (as % of total oils) 0.1%
Storage (% alpha acids remaining after 6 months storage at 20° C) 60 - 75%

Info from CraftBrewer site, no info on Hopunion site.

I haven't used this hop yet and I have a pack in the fridge so I was doing some research on it.
No thread in the hop descriptions section but I did find these two which hopefully can be merged into this thread by a mod.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75304-el-dorado/

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76680-el-dorado-hop/


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/4/14)

Thanks Samuel Adams for that. All edited and merged.

Looking forward to some more discussion on this one, I've been curious.


----------



## Samuel Adams (30/6/14)

I did a single hop pale ale with El Dorado and I can say now it's turned out very nice indeed.

Hopped @ 60 & cube to 35 IBU

I'm getting tropical & stone fruit flavours (peach, pineapple & lime) and also a hop sweetness (candy).
I agree with Yob's comments it is like a light citra. I would also compare this hop to Amarillo.
Good clean bitterness as well.

I think it would pair well with Simcoe/Columbus/Chinook.


----------



## dago001 (30/6/14)

Ive used it a few times. It definitely has a candy sweetness to it. I use it mainly with Mosaic and Citra in IPAs and APAs. For me I need to mix it up a bit to use it. I have also used it with Chinook in APA which was pretty good as well. I'm not too sure I would use it as the sole hop though.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (30/6/14)

Echo the candy sweetness angle. Last year I did a DIPA with el dorado and that hop that is named after a dance which isn't tango or salsa but something like that which I can't remember right now.

Being a double it finished fairly high - mid teens - already pushing where you want to be. The candyness just accentuated this.


----------



## scientzing4beer (19/9/14)

I'm about to do a hoppy red ale with El Dorado as the hero, along with a healthy serve of Centannial and Columbus. It's an attempt at a clone of Black Market's "Invasion" Imperial Red. I'm looking forward to the results.

Recipe here at BrewToad (no affiliation) https://www.brewtoad.com/recipes/invasion-imperial-red-ale-clone

I'd be interested in any feedback on this, since I cobbled this recipe together from the ingredient list at the Black Market website, but of course, no amounts were specified. I just mixed and matched until I got the OG, the IBU and the ABV right. As to whether it's a clone or not remains to be seen.


----------



## untestedvirtue (24/1/15)

Buddy of mine brewed a single hop APA with El Dorado. Basic malt bill, heavy on pale malt, very little crystal malt to get in the way of the hops. Tasted and smelled like eating dried apricots. Exceptionally strong and distinctive stone fruit flavor and aroma. Great if you like apricots and works well on its own, but perhaps best blended with a hop exhibiting more (any) citrus character. It'll never surpass Citra, Mosaic, Galaxy, or Nelson as a monumental buzz hop, but don't hesitate to play.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/9/15)

My first experience with hops I do an ale with the hops alone. I really like these El Dorado. I vary my additions. Small long boil additions if any, and more heavier later additions like 30min then flame out and dry hopping in the keg. I like El Dorado!
Its only fair to report that I got them from Hop Dealz.
Good stuff!


----------



## Spohaw (3/9/15)

I like to make a tea with new hops 

I just empty a tea bag of the tea and chuck on 0.3 grams of the hop and then tie the bag up then steep 

I know you won't get the full hop experience like this but it gives me some kind of idea on how to use them in brews without doing a single hop beer and waiting to ages to taste it


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/9/15)

I've got to try that.


----------

